# winter storm watch



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Can someone refresh me on what that means? They issued one for here....


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Means don't worry, it won't snow anyways. :laughing:


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

Means watch out for a winter storm, which would be snow that will actually stick to the ground. 
Im hearing right now 2-4" total between 2 local TV stations as of noon. 
Let see how much that changes between now and 6am tomorrow and if the watch gets dropped??? 
Ill believe this storm when it happens at this time tomorrow.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

It means grocery stores renewed their commercial deal to be a the weather segment so we all sit there and watch them.


----------

